# morrisons salt and vinegar peanuts fibre higher then carbs, keto diet question



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ok,so i am trying to follow a low carb diet,i understood to get net carbs you subtract fibre from the carbs, but i bought some morrisons salt and vinegar peanuts which labels read the following

per 100g:

cals 624

protein 27.7

carbs 6g

of sugar 2.9

fat 54.4

sat fat 8.2

fibre 6.6

sodium 0.6

does that mean there is no carbs in them at all? 6 - 6.6 is -0.6 or do you think they were already using net carbs?

could they have messed up the labels by that much? i was looking into other brands similar and they all seem to have around 12g per 100g. surely these labels should say something so we know its actual carbs or not....

another random question, how many carbs can i realistically have in one meal to stay in ketosis? also how long do keto stix last once the tub is opened? i have had mine for 3 months, i used the 2 months ago, and now they dont seem to pick up that i am in ketosis. although my pee stinks, breath stinks and i feel exactly like i did last time i got into it.... any advice from you knowledgable people would really help!

thanks in advance


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

where do u train mate? do u live in redhill as in bristol? good lcuk


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Ketostix are unreliable there is so many variables like hydration etc sometimes they dont show. I would say get a bg meter mate, but if you know what keto feels like and you feel it you should be fine mate

Bump about the nuts though


----------



## Burgess (May 15, 2009)

yes mate in britain the fibre is already subtracted from the overall carb count so the 6g of carbs is the net carbs


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

cheers for the reply everyone. i live in redhill surrey mate. train at the local ymca gym as its dirt cheap has all the equipment i need and its 2 mins walk from my house.

so if i eat nuts would 50g a pop be ok so 3g of carbs? last night i had major cravings and ate about 140g lol. not particularly good for the diet lol although i did spread them from 8pm through to 2am.

thats good to know about the net carbs, get confused with all the differences from uk to the rest of the world and there is so many articles from non uk sources.


----------

